

UAW Local 735 President Don Skidmore uses Facebook - physcab
http://features.csmonitor.com/economyrebuild/2009/06/02/at-a-shuttered-gm-plant-frustration-confusionand-flowers/

======
physcab
I just found it vaguely funny that on the front page of the CS Monitor was a
story about a shuttered GM plant...and Facebook was caught lurking behind the
scenes.

------
dawnmarie49236
just so you know. if you would have looked closer, you would have seen that
page was his little girls. I was there and belong to that local and people
like you should not make assumptions just by looking at a picture. He has a
family who was by his side at the time. Grow up!!

